
Ask HN: What is the most Neo-Luddite thing you have done this year? - c1sc0
Seems like there is a big undercurrent of technoskepticism in society today. Even technologists are scaling back their use of social media etc, ... what is the most Neo-Luddite &#x2F; anti-tech thing you have done this year?
======
c1sc0
For me it’s pretty small: deleted all social apps from my phone. But I’ve been
thinking about making bigger changes to live a more minimalist lifestyle.
Looking for inspiration/ ideas / discussion.

------
Rjevski
Ditched all social media a few years ago - still not looking back.

It has its downsides but I like the fact that my life is ad/spam-free.

------
smt88
Stopped using a percolator. It takes much longer to make coffee, but I look
forward to the ritual and the idle-brain time.

------
cimmanom
Put my phone in a drawer on Sunday mornings and take it back out Monday
morning.

